# Tutorial : Create Mac like Wallpaper with Gimp.



## Dark Star (Mar 22, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/13844_e3wp5/Preview%20Main.png
_
*Tutorial : Create Mac Like Wallpaper using Gimp*

_​Have you ever wondered how those glossy and stupendous wallpapers are created ? If not ! Then let me take you on a tour which will help you to create glossy wallpapers without any havoc.. This guide is targeted towards beginners .. I have tried my best to make it simple .. Being an Open Source user and FOSS follower I always use Open Source software to do my work. In this tutorial I had used GNU Image Manipulation Program [Gimp 2.4.2] to create wallpaper, so this tutorial will be focused on GIMP while people using Photoshop can still use the same technique to create this wallpaper..

The wallpaper I created has been inspired by Mac Aqua series of wallpaper.. Since I am using GNU OS I dedicate my 1'st wallpaper to my Operating System . i.e. Kubuntu 8.04..

In this tutorial we will focus to create a wallpaper like this..

*www.imgx.org/files/13827_zs0wj/Kubuntu%20Mac.png​ 
  Gimp is a multi platform Image Editor available for Windows, Linux, and Mac OSX.. So you can use tutorial on any OS.. So lets get started ...
*
Note : *Please save your work in .*xcf *file .. So that you can use it later for modification.. .*xcf* is the standard GIMP format which saves all the layers and effects that you applied.. It is just like *.psd* in Photoshop..

*Step 1 :* Before we get started decide the resolution you want to start , higher resolution will be beneficial since it will be easy for you to scale down if some one request for low resolution wallpaper..
Here in this tutorial I have used a Wide Screen resolution of 1680X1051 .. So I would recommend the same for the optimum results..

*Step 2 : *Set the foreground color to 3b00d0 and background color to 1882e4 .After you are done grab the Blend tool from the tool menu , now apply the Blend by dragging a line from Bottom to Top. Make sure the line is straight .. You can always undo the mistakes by CTRL+Z

*www.imgx.org/files/13830_tclpp/1.jpg​
*Step 3 :  *Create a new transparent layer using the layer tool box.. Now set the foreground colour to while and select the blend tool .. Now do the following settings in order for create a glow.. 

*www.imgx.org/files/13831_lzarh/2.jpg​
In the new layer, apply the Blend by dragging from Center to lower left part of the image..

*www.imgx.org/files/13832_igdfi/3.jpg​
Set the layer attributes to Overlay.. 

*Step 4 : *Create a new transparent layer, and create an odd looking triangle using the Path tool..

*www.imgx.org/files/13834_sckh3/4.jpg​
*Step 5 : *Use the blend tool by dragging the from top to bottom right as mentioned in the image.. Do the following in Blend option .. These option will be the universal option for Blend tool in this tutorial..

*www.imgx.org/files/13835_myoyp/6.jpg​
Set the layer to Overlay Mode.

*www.imgx.org/files/13833_14cvb/5.jpg​
*Step 7 : *Create another transparent layer and draw a curve using the path tool.. 

*www.imgx.org/files/13836_lvhrn/8.jpg​
Now use the blend tool by dragging it from left to right inside the curve path.. With White as its Foreground Colour..Set the Layer attribute to Overlay and adjust the Opacity according to your need..

*Step 8 : *Pick the path tool and draw the path below...

*www.imgx.org/files/13837_hn7kl/9.jpg​
*Step 9 : *Now select the Airbrush with Black as its Foreground colour.. Under Airbrush option select the brush type “Circle Fuzzy 19” and set the size of the brush to 10.0 ..Now add the touch to the path as shown..

*www.imgx.org/files/13838_8cxus/10.jpg​
*Step 10 :* Right Click one the Image and a menu will pop up , under the menu navigate to Select option and click on Invert..

*Step 11: *Use the Airbrush and darken the path again. Select the Bucket Fill tool and and set the Foreground Colour to White.. 

*Step 12 :* Create a new Transparent layer and use the bucket tool inside the path ... It will colour up the whole selected portion to white. Set the layer attribute to Overylay and adjust the Opacity to 49..

*Step 13 :* Create a new layer and with the path selected right click on the image and Navigate to Select and click on Grow. Set the Pixel to 15 and click ok..

*www.imgx.org/files/13839_wungs/11.jpg​
*Setp 14 : *Select the Airbrush from the toolbar and set the foreground colour to black .. Colour the new and increased outline make sure the colour should not spread much.. Use the brush as shown..

*www.imgx.org/files/13841_rn1gc/13.jpg​
*Step 15 :* Once you are done set the mode to Overlay and set the opacity according to your taste . Do not lighten it too much.. Deselect the selected path by pressing CTRL+SHIFT+A

*Step 16  :* Use the path tool and create the path as shown in the image..

*www.imgx.org/files/13842_1n0wx/14.jpg​
*Step 17 :* Select the blend tool with White as its foreground colour.. Drag it as shown in the figure..and set the mode to Overlay.. Deselect it by pressing CTRL+SHIFT+A

*www.imgx.org/files/13843_zz4tj/15.jpg​
*Step 18 : *Now we will add the shade to upper and lower left path of the image.. To do this create a new Transparent layer and select the blend tool with White as its foreground colour.. Drag the blend tool from upper left to the opposite corner of the image... Set the mode to Overlay..

* Step 19 :* Create another new Transparent layer and do the same with blend tool. Drag it from Bottom left towards the opposite corner of the image.. Set the mode to Overlay .

* Step 20 :* We are finished now.. Add the logo if you want....


Hope this tutorial helps you.. Keep the comments and suggestions coming..

Peas Ds


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is another Wallpaper I have created using the same technique .. Gave a greenish shade and added the openSUSE logo at the center..

*www.imgx.org/files/13845_w2dru/Preview.png​


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 22, 2008)

Kalvinator the coolest one


----------



## aku (Mar 23, 2008)

hey dude,  can you please do away with the logo?
..umm.. like wise you can also release a set w/o the logo at the center


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice!for those accustomed to photoshop,there is gimpshop which provides similar menu in gimp.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 23, 2008)

Those who are interested in Wallpaper w/o logo check this

*www.imgx.org/files/13867_apqzb/Suse%20nologo%20prreview.png  *www.imgx.org/files/13865_km3kg/Kubuntu%20Mac%20prreview.png​


----------



## adi007 (Mar 23, 2008)

excellent....
Not to mention your writing skills is marvelous....
I have become a fan of your's....
Wish i had the writing skills as your's.....


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice info


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 28, 2008)

@Dark Star, nice tut. Keep it up. I liked the green one more


----------

